# Where in Greece?



## bobk (Jan 19, 2009)

Same question I asked about Ireland.  What area or area should I put a request in for?  I value the opinions of all tuggers.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Jimster (Jan 19, 2009)

*Greece*

I think it depends on whether you intend to do the "islands" or just want Greece proper.  I stayed in Marathon near Athens and that was ok except the room was terrible.  I think if you want to do the islands there are several good trading possibilities.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 20, 2009)

I have done Rhodes and Corfu by timeshare and enjoyed both.  For a first time to Greece, however, Rhodes is the best bet.  Crete strikes me as too large an island to effective do by timeshare, and would be better to drive point to point, which I will do when I go there.  Athens I would do as a stopover on the way, and you can do it in a day or two.  Take you international flight into Athens, see it, and take a local airline on to, say, Rhodes.


----------



## nerodog (Jan 25, 2009)

*greece*

We didnt get to the islands but stayed mainland.. based in Athens for a few days and then headed to Delphi, Cape Sounion ( gorgeous), Olympia, Corinth , Marathon, and other small towns along the way.. we were on train the whole time and this was many many yrs. ago.. would love to go again but maybe stay at a ts and visit. We did all guesthouses then.Loved the country !!


----------



## X-ring (Jan 27, 2009)

Carolinian said:


> I have done Rhodes and Corfu by timeshare and enjoyed both.



Hey Carolinian,

Always wanted to get an exchange into Corfu but the best I can do so far is a 9-hour (1100-2000) stop on our Med cruise this October 1.

If you have recs on how best to optimize the nine hours I'd appreciate your input.

TIA. 

P.S. - did a stop in Rhodes on a similar cruise in 2006 and enjoyed it (Rhodes town) immensely.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 4, 2009)

After attending a wine-festival in Germany, we flew non-stop to Santorini, then ferried over to Mykonos, and from there, flew into Athens where, among other things, did a tour to Delphi.

It may have been the influence of the German Reisling, but this was, the second-best trip I've ever done (the first being 10 days in Italy).


----------

